# vin de plaisir



## behavebabyyeah

Bonjour à tous,
en lisant ce fil: vin gourmand, j'ai découvert l'expression 'quaffable wine'.
De nos jours, j'entends souvent parler de "vin de plaisir" (et même "vin des copains"), c'est à dire, je pense, que ce n'est pas un grand vin, mais qu'il est bon quand-même (donc, qu'il faut l'acheter, quoi ;-)
Pensez-vous que "quaffable wine" est à même de transmettre le même message que "vin de plaisir"/"vin des copains" ?

D'avance, merci, and again: happy anniversary WR!

****

I have found these two definitions: cambridge and collins and I was hoping to get a confirmation from a native English speaker.
Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## wildan1

Hello behavebabyyeah,

Your Collins dictionary reference confirms your question: _quaffable_ means "pleasant to drink".

It usually applies just to wine and perhaps beer--not water or soft drinks--referring to a pleasant (but not necessarily complex) tasting experience.


----------



## behavebabyyeah

Thanks a lot Wildan1, so it works. I've learnt something new again today


----------



## Keith Bradford

To quote Terry Pratchett: "Quaffing is like drinking, only you spill more."

Quaffable doesn't exactly mean pleasant to drink, it means "pleasant, undemanding and cheap enough to drink in large quantities".


----------



## behavebabyyeah

Hmm, ok...
I often take English speakers to taste wine at a domaine where the wine is not exceptional, but is described by the winegrower as "vin du plaisir", "vin des copains" (argument de vente bien sûr) so perhaps, I shouldn't start using 'quaffable' then. I usually tend to say 'easy to drink', 'friendly', 'light wine', although I know there is no such thing as 'friendly wine' (encore que!).
Thanks for your input Keith.


----------



## Kwistax

Keith Bradford said:


> To quote Terry Pratchett: "Quaffing is like drinking, only you spill more."
> 
> Quaffable doesn't exactly mean pleasant to drink, it means "pleasant, undemanding and cheap enough to drink in large quantities".



Quaffable serait donc "vin facile" plutôt.

Pour "vin plaisir", je propose "friendly wine".


----------



## behavebabyyeah

To me, "drinkable" sounds too negative - I am not sure the winegrower would you use this term, hoping to sell his wine.
What do you mean with "arch"? Is the winegrower likely to use "quaffable", even though it is arch, in order to sell his wine?

Thanks


----------



## Glasguensis

In British English I see drinkable as more literal - more like the French buvable. Quaffable implies that you're going to enjoy it, more than simply survive the experience.


----------



## Lucky19

What about congenial wine ?


----------



## behavebabyyeah

I think that's a very good suggestion!
And at least now, I have a long list to choose from!


----------



## wildan1

Those equivalent expressions to quaffable could be _A pleasant wine that's easy to drink_, or _A wine you won't tire of drinking._ 

The wine is pleasant, but no comment on true quality.


----------



## kmayna22

Hello,

I also have a question about this term. 

I am translating a winery's website:

"*Nos vins de plaisir,* issus d’une surmaturation du raisin qui apporte ampleur et onctuosité à ces vins doux naturels."

I have never heard the term quaffable, so I am looking for a different word but can't think of _the one_. I was thinking something like "*affordable*" but that isn't positive enough.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tartopom

Fun wines?
Easy-drinking wines?


----------



## wildan1

kmayna22 said:


> something like "*affordable*" but that isn't positive enough.


_Affordable _stresses the price, not the quality. I can imagine a very good wine being affordable because it is unknown, produced in too large a quantity or being sold at discount.

I wouldn't use this to describe a wine that is "pleasant to drink but not memorable".


----------



## Jim in Phila

In English sometimes you hear the expressions:  "It's a nice little wine" or "It's an unpretentious wine."


----------



## petit1

Pleasant / convivial


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi _ easy to drink = facile à boire. _

J'imagine que le « _vin de plaisir _» se boit aussi par temps froid, mais certaines des suggestion me font penser à ce que j'appellerais un « _vin de terrasse_ » que je traduirais par  _(zesty)_ _summer wine._

J'imagine un vin fruité, léger, faible en alcool,  rafraîchissant... à boire à l'extérieur avec les copains.

Sinon, j'aime les suggestions de Jim in Phila, en particulier : _nice little wine. _


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"agreeable"?


----------



## petit1

Voici, parmi d'autres, *une des* descriptions que l'on trouve dans ce forum sur les vins à propos de "vin de plaisir" . "nice little wine" ne me semble pas coller entièrement à leur idée d'un vin de plaisir.
U_n vin qui produit immédiatement un sentiment de volupté, de chaleur, de fruité. Un vin généreux qui engendre passion, affection et un gout de "reviens-y" ....
Il n'a pas besoin d'être complexe ou grand, mais il doit plaire.
Son prix doit être agreable.
Et assurément, il vaut la peine d'être acheté ! Un coup de coeur en sorte_.
Un vin de plaisir


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, ou bien je n'ai rien compris ou chacun définit « _vin de plaisir_ » ou « _nice little wine_ » à sa façon. 

Sur  le même forum, un des participants a écrit :  _Les liquoreux sont par essence des vins de plaisir._
Or moi - tant pis si je passe pour une inculte - je ne bois pas les_ liquoreux  _(de type Sauternes)  avec plaisir.
J'ai l'impression d'avaler du sirop.


----------



## behavebabyyeah

Nicomon -
effectivement, je pensais plutôt au Beaujolais en démarrant ce fil, donc à un vin qui est peu cher, bon quand il vient directement de chez certains petits viticulteurs, mais léger, plutôt à boire en apéritif, fruité et certainement pas complexe. 
(je n'aime pas les vins liquoreux non plus, mais c'est très intéressant de voir les interprétations des uns et des autres)
Je trouve que votre "_zesty_ _summer wine" _fonctionne, et j'aimais bien _congenial_, ou encore _convivial _qui traduit bien "vin des copains". Même _agreeable_… en fait il y a plein de bonnes suggestions sur ce fil.


----------



## sound shift

I see the expression "wine for everyday drinking" quite often. The implication is that the wine is good enough if the occasion is not formal or special.


----------



## Nicomon

sound shift said:


> I see the expression "wine for everyday drinking" quite often.


In the same line of thoughts, I also read  :  "wine for all occasions".


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> wine for all occasions


That sounds less interesting than 'vin de plaisir'!


----------



## Nicomon

I agree.   That's what  "_for everyday drinking_" made me think of. 

How about :  _ party wine ? _ Would it work? 
What would you suggest, Itisi. ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Nico's "party wine" made me think of a radio commercial in the US from _(ahem)_ a while ago:

"When it's party time
And you want a real good wine
XXX spoken here!
When it's two alone
For a quiet time at home
XXX is the wine that goes with everything!"


----------



## Itisi

Nico, I'm not a good person to ask, alcohol doesn't make me feel good , but I like aint't's 'agreeable'...


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne supporte pas bien l'alcool non plus.
C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit au post  17 ma description  : _fruité, léger, faible en alcool, rafraîchissant.   _
J'aime les vins « jeunes » du genre jus de raisin.     

Perso, je ne raffole pas de l'adjectif _agreeable _que j'associe plus à une personne qu'à un vin, mais je suis francophone.


----------



## Topsie

I've heard people (wine buffs) speak of pleasurable wines...
The Pleasurable Wines of Puglia | Wine Words Wisdom


----------



## Itisi

Je vote pour 'pleasurable' !


----------

